# Kindle DX battery life...



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

...How is your battery life so far? I've been leaving mine in Sleep mode all day, and at night when I go to read it's usually maybe a quarter drained. I have been charging it at night, but being unable to use my stand with the DX, this is a bit more inconvenient. So now I'm going to keep wireless off during the day, turn it on in the evening for a while, and then turn it back off. Maybe then I won't feel the need to charge it every day. These kinds of batteries last longer I think when you don't ever let them get drained too far.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I also read somewhere, don't know if it is true or not, that you should turn off the auto rotate feature for the screen when charging. Not sure how this could drain the battery if the KDX is in one position while charging, but there you go.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Not sure either, but I imagine that would help regardless, since every time it flips it probably drains it a bit. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Weeeeellllllll. . . . .if you have auto-rotate ON, something in the machine has to keep checking orientation to know whether or not to flip the picture.  Seems like that would take power.  If it's off, that something wouldn't be drawing any power.  And, yeah, since the screen changes it's using at least the same power as changing a page, I would think.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Greg Banks said:


> ...How is your battery life so far? I've been leaving mine in Sleep mode all day, and at night when I go to read it's usually maybe a quarter drained. I have been charging it at night, but being unable to use my stand with the DX, this is a bit more inconvenient. So now I'm going to keep wireless off during the day, turn it on in the evening for a while, and then turn it back off. Maybe then I won't feel the need to charge it every day. These kinds of batteries last longer I think when you don't ever let them get drained too far.


The batteries usually follow a reverse principle though, and it shouldn't impact the durability of the battery if you let it die.


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

My K2 and DX both get pretty good battery life, but I'll be sure to try turning off "auto-turn" next time I charge my DX. I'll be interested in seeing how much of a difference it makes.


----------



## andyadler (Jun 10, 2009)

I agree with the poster who mentioned the inconvenient bottom-edge positioning of the mini-USB port, which makes using the DX on a stand while charging kind og a pain. too bad Amazon didn't design it with a side-mounted port.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

andyadler said:


> I agree with the poster who mentioned the inconvenient bottom-edge positioning of the mini-USB port, which makes using the DX on a stand while charging kind og a pain. too bad Amazon didn't design it with a side-mounted port.


I really wish they would have too


----------



## Synaps (Aug 14, 2010)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> I also read somewhere, don't know if it is true or not, that you should turn off the auto rotate feature for the screen when charging. Not sure how this could drain the battery if the KDX is in one position while charging, but there you go.


read here how to charge and maintain Kindle DX battery to prolong its lifespan


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Synaps said:


> read here how to charge and maintain Kindle DX battery to prolong its lifespan


Good grief are we seriously supposed to remember and follow all that? I'd have to set up a spread sheet to keep up with what needed doing when .... 

I'd sooner buy a new battery!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . . I don't worry about it. . . .I plug it in when it's down a half or more. . . . .that's always at least a week and usually closer to 2 depending on how long I've had WN on.  

I do keep the gyroscope locked to portrait, though.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

My DXG's battery life is about the same as Ann's - - a week or more until it is down to half (with the wireless off, anyway). I leave the auto-rotate on all the time. 

Maybe the fact that I only have about 50 books and PDF's on my Kindle helps to make up for the effects of having the auto-rotate on. I read on another thread that with lots of books the time before recharging decreases.

If/when I am using the wireless a lot, then it drains MUCH faster.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CaroleC said:


> Maybe the fact that I only have about 50 books and PDF's on my Kindle helps to make up for the effects of having the auto-rotate on. I read on another thread that with lots of books the time before recharging decreases.


I actually haven't got that much on my DX -- maybe 100-150 books and other things.

And, though I've heard this before, I've never understood why it would matter. I DO know that when you load books on it has to index. If you add a bunch at once that's going to use the battery faster. I have 4-5 periodicals that I get new issues of each day. . . .I expect those get indexed as they arrive. I read those daily which probably takes 2 hours or so.

I also noticed on my K1 that if I wanted a book that I'd bought a while ago it took much longer to find and open. . .but that baby was full to bursting.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I haven't found the battery life of my DXG to be any different than my K2. The indicator on both show about half at the end of a week with whispernet off.

If you are getting only a day or two, it is much more likely that one of the books you have downloaded has a format problem and indexing can't complete successfully.

When that is true, the kindle keeps trying to index that book and drains the battery much faster than normal.

I seem to remember a thread about this where someone solved the problem by deleting all the books from their kindle and downloading them again.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

BruceS said:


> I haven't found the battery life of my DXG to be any different than my K2. The indicator on both show about half at the end of a week with whispernet off.
> 
> If you are getting only a day or two, it is much more likely that one of the books you have downloaded has a format problem and indexing can't complete successfully.
> 
> ...


That is, quite possibly, a reason. . .but you don't need to be quite so drastic. First, search for a string that you know won't be found. . .random letters that spell no word, for example. Then note if the Kindle indicates at the end of the search if there's some book that isn't indexed. If so, and especially if you've had it for as long as you've had the problem, that is most likely the corrupted culprit. Delete it and re-download and, with luck, you'll be good to go.


----------

